# RDP or VNC for access to remote Windows machine?



## mefizto (Oct 18, 2015)

Greetings all,

I have been for some time using a FreeBSD workstation, however, from time to time I need to use an application (AutoCAD) for which I do not have a FreeBSD equivalent.

As as solution, instead of re-cabling monitor, keyboard, and mouse, I can either enable RDC on the Windows machine and install some RDC client on the FreeBSD machine, or use VNC.

1.  Are there any alternatives?
2.  Which would be preferable?
3.  Could you recommend a good RDC client and VNC client and server?

Thank you,

M


----------



## UnixRocks (Oct 18, 2015)

I use Remmina for RDP and VNC connections. Windows has RDP built in. If you want VNC I can recommend UltraVNC as I have used that in the past when I was a consultant supporting customers running Microsoft systems.


----------



## mefizto (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi UnixRocks,

Thank you for the recommendation, which is the more valuable since you have personal experience.

Would you recommend one over the other?

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## UnixRocks (Oct 19, 2015)

I prefer VNC.


----------



## Anjar Wmk (Oct 21, 2015)

You need to install vnc server first in windows pc if you prefer to use vnc.

May be you want to try using net/freerdp to access windows pc.
or `# pkg install freerdp` .

I use freerdp everyday, simple but works great:

You can adjust desired resolution to maximum your monitor can handle (full screen .
while vnc, as far iI know you are limited to your remote monitor can handle.
I use 1600x1200 x 2 monitor and put remote windows session full-screen in right side. 

You could launch only specific apps in windows without need seeing desktop or 'start' button in windows. I often use xls/ppt only inside kde, and moving it window around my desktop.

It does support copy paste (clipboard).
Kde also have kdrc for rdp session, but iI still prefer freerdp.
Don't forget to enable user in rdp session in windows before you can access through rdp.


----------



## Oko (Oct 21, 2015)

I have being monitoring this conversation with curiously and I have respectfully to disagree with UnixRocks . I have strong preference for the native RDP protocol when working with Windows. RDP server is available on professional, enterprise, and ultimate editions of Windows.   I  also strongly prefer Rdesktop client. Remmina is just a stupid wrapper/GUI around lots of native clients for different protocols OpenNX, SSVNC, Rdesktop etc.


----------



## metsuke (Oct 22, 2015)

When dealing with Windows, RDP gives a feature-rich experience.  I use this line in my .zshrc.local:

```
alias -g rdp='rdesktop -u user -f -z -a 24 -r disk:scratch=~/scratch win10 &'
```

Having a full-screen experience with a redirected disk is very nice.


----------



## UnixRocks (Oct 22, 2015)

Oko said:


> ... Remmina is just a stupid wrapper/GUI around lots of native clients for different protocols VPN, OpenNX, SSVNC, Rdesktop etc.


You say "stupid", I say "convenient". To each one's own choices, yes? 

As for the screen resolution, one may define new remote screen resolutions in the Remmina configuration and then use scaled mode with those connections that use a defined resolution. So far that has worked with most resolutions I have tried. The only fail I have had with that is with multi-monitor setups that used a very large, wide and tall resolution across two or more monitors.


----------



## mefizto (Oct 23, 2015)

Greetings all,

thank you very much for your responses, although the plurality of options make my choice more difficult. ;-)

Since you all appear to recommend a tool, with which you have a personal experience, are there any shortcomings or showstoppers?  I am asking because this is my first attempt on the remote desktop, and I would really like a tool that I can set up easily, before I venturing into trying alternatives to ascertain what I like most.

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## robroy (Oct 23, 2015)

mefizto, I've had good experiences using rdesktop, like others who have responded.  I normally use it like `rdesktop -a 24 -f alf`, for a twenty-four bit color, full-screen connection to a Windows host named alf.


----------



## obsigna (Oct 23, 2015)

Somehow, this feels like searching the best parking lot on an almost empty parking area. Sometimes this takes longer and gives less satisfaction, compared to taking the only lot left on an almost occupied area, doesn't it.

Recently, I need to setup remote access from Mac to Windows, and I stayed with VNC, only because my Window 7 Home Premium does not support RDP. Otherwise, without any doubt, I would have stayed with the built-in RDP server on Windows and the RDP client of MS origin on the Mac. Now, on Windows 7 Home Premium, I use the TightVNC server, and it simply fits my needs.

My suggestion is to go for RDP as long as your Windows does support it.


----------



## mefizto (Oct 24, 2015)

obsigna said:


> Somehow, this feels like searching the best parking lot on an almost empty parking area. Sometimes this takes longer and gives less satisfaction, compared to taking the only lot left on an almost occupied area, doesn't it.



ROTFLMAO.

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## Anjar Wmk (Oct 26, 2015)

obsigna said:


> Somehow, this feels like searching the best parking lot on an almost empty parking area. Sometimes this takes longer and gives less satisfaction, compared to taking the only lot left on an almost occupied area, doesn't it.
> 
> Recently, I need to setup remote access from Mac to Windows, and I stayed with VNC, only because my Window 7 Home Premium does not support RDP. Otherwise, without any doubt, I would have stayed with the built-in RDP server on Windows and the RDP client of MS origin on the Mac. Now, on Windows 7 Home Premium, I use the TightVNC server, and it simply fits my needs.
> 
> My suggestion is to go for RDP as long as your Windows does support it.



You're right.

Actually RDP is good, but Windows 7 also limits multiple RDP logins. They allow only a single RDP session at once.


----------



## varda (Oct 26, 2015)

Anjar Wmk said:


> win7 also limit multiple rdp login



You can use "RDP Wrapper Library" to avoid limitations:

http://stascorp.com/load/1-1-0-63
https://github.com/binarymaster/rdpwrap/
https://github.com/binarymaster/rdpwrap/releases
http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/55935


----------



## Anjar Wmk (Nov 3, 2015)

varda said:


> You can use "RDP Wrapper Library" to avoid limitations:
> 
> http://stascorp.com/load/1-1-0-63
> https://github.com/binarymaster/rdpwrap/
> ...



Sound interesting... I should try this.


----------

